# Are MH's predominately owned by 'older' (retired?) people ?



## Chockswahay (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm just wondering, are most owners of motorhomes 'of a certain age' ? and if so are the retired.

Do younger people drive 'campervans' and older people drive 'coach built' or 'A Class' ?

Of course the answers will be biassed by the age of forum members.

For the sake of transparency I am asking the identical question on 'MHF' and 'Wildcamping'

Just curious.............. Oh and for starters I'm 55 with a Panel Van Conversion and about to stop work and set off on a grand adventure throughout Europe.

Chox


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

yes we are of a certain age and just retired. Couldn't afford a motorhome when our 4 children were small. Now we are spending our kids inheritance


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

If that 'certain age' is late 50's on, then yes we are, switched from caravans at 57, now 61. Not retired yet, can't wait to retire, I'm so sad I have a countdown clock on my laptop (shows 3yr,2mths,18days to retire) and drive a PVC.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Are MH's predominately owned by 'older' (retired?) peopl*



Chockswahay said:


> ...I am asking the identical question on 'MHF' and 'Wildcamping'
> 
> Chox


Sorry but you *are* on MHF - MotorhomeFacts.

We are the longest established and biggest UK motorhome site.

There have of course been other motorhome related websites which have attempted to usurp our position even choosing a name which will shorten to MHF. Sad really.


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

56, retired, PVC
(first bought a PVC when I was 50 and not retired)
Don't want a "MH" for size reasons, want to be able to easily wildcamp.


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

60, not retired, moved from Caravan to Motorhome when 52 and am now on third Motorhome.
Can't wait to retire


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Bought first motorhome at age 47. Now have a smallish RV bought last year. The intention is go on a big adventure when the house is sold. We have no one to leave the money to so want to spend it!


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Bought our A class in 2007 when I was 58.

Retired last year at 63

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Jeannette (Aug 7, 2012)

Bought our first motorhome last Autumn and just turned 44, wife is not yet 40.

I love the HM as its home from home and means I can take stuff with me that is not practical on other holidays. 

I also like the fact that we have Sky HD with a dome. So even if it rains I have access to movies on Sky to keep me occupied.

Being a gadget freak I have equipped it with inverters etc and a new beefed up battery bay 300ah for wild camping. I also have a Honda generator should I need emergency power.

Next months sees our first big trip, France, Spain and Andorra for 17 days to attend a motorcycle Enduro event. So we will be towing the bikes down. All very exciting!


----------



## celcat (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm 51 and he's 41, just bought our first motorhome as we got fed up of 'floating' in the tent last year thanks to the lovely British weather. Seriously looking at full timing in 3 years if all goes well


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Got my first motorhome, home made, by someone else, when I was 38, followed through the years by 2 bedford pvcs and a romahome, before getting the Escape.
Had times in between when I had a car instead, and a couple of affluent :? times when I had both, you should have seen them though.
Now retired and finally getting to do the traveling I always wanted.
sue


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm a doddering old git coming up to my seventy-second birthday (Bottles of Brandy, Whisky and Red Wine gratefully accepted) and we decided to spend the Kids inheritance on a MH last year after hiring for the previous few years – and we don't regret it!

We couldn't afford a MH years ago, trailer tent was the best we could manage, but it's now or never and France is booked for at least a month later this year and we're out most weekends visiting places that we hadn't had a chance to see for many years.

I finally gave up on the Dog Walking and House sitting business last year and now we have time to do and go wherever we like – thank heaven for Motorhomes!

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

We bought our first motorhome (ancient!) at not quite 30. Next a Renault traffic with 2 young children, a labrador and a mastiff!! It was quite cramped so then had a spell of a few years with a (shhhh ....caravan). After the children stopped wanting to come with us we went back to motorhomes. We are now in our 60's and on our 7th motorhome so feel that we have covered quite a few years owning motorhomes if we forget about our embarrassing diversion in the middle


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Been around camper vans and boats since I was 18. Bought our first "proper" motorhome in 2008 when I was 43 so relatively young compared to many. Now 47 going on 19!  

I think the camper van and younger people thing is definitely true. VW campers for example are cool, girl magnets, cheap (ish) and when your young you can sleep anywhere and they offer a huge amount of comfort over a tent or bus shelter (yep been there done that).

Why do you want to know if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
My first MH was a share in a VW Danbury conversion at the age of 17. Then I had a gap of some 10 years before rejoining the VW camper brigade at the age of 30 in 1983. Kept with the VW’s until 2008, when we changed to a coach built to cope with our age, wish for more comfort and the fact that we were going away for 70 plus nights a year.
My feeling is that some of the younger camper owners might not use MHF, they are too busy surfing and enjoying themselves. However the majority of owners will be forty plus and more in the fifties and sixties. Perhaps we have more time, spare cash etc.
Interesting question though.
p-c


----------



## lunac (Sep 16, 2012)

Retired?(house husband now 55, with 4 yr old and 13yr old girls wife is still 21). 
Brought our '93 Hymer in October, last year and we are really enjoying it.Getting away at w/ends and we are planning a trip to Portugal in Aug. 
We originally had an old '70's Sprite caravan,towed by my old Volvo. The clutch went and wasn't worth the repair. Sold it all, with the view of starting again, when time/money was available. 
No regrets.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Both of us are under 50, we have a coachbuilt, we would like an A class. We are away 4 months a year in all seasons, as I write we are sat in a rainy Les Landes, but it beats being sat at home twiddling thumbs, every day is a new view (more or less).

I suppose to answer your question the vast majority of van owners we meet are older than us, A class or not.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

I think predominantly you are correct, Motorhome owners are in general in the 50s and upwards age bracket. 

We have had motorhomes for the last 20 years and just reaching our 40's. 

Many a time we have been looking to replace a van and sales people would not give us the time of day, just viewed us as time wasters to their loss. 

Fondly remember our first van, a VW Bay Window we spent many a day on the back of RAC recovery trucks, saved us a fortune in fuel


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Don't answer the question. 8O 

It is a Tory plot to bring in a Motorhome Tax and this is the way they guage how high to set the Tax. :roll:


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Caravanned for 25 years before inheriting enough money to be able to buy a motorhome. I bought a coach-built van in 2005 and we have used it ever since. I was 51 at that time and Penquin 3 years older. We have used it extensivelyand will be away in it soon, but I see no point in sitting in the van watching the rain come down when I can sit in the comfort of our beautiful home here in rural southern France!


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Not sure you have a box to tick for me. I am retired and got rid of my motorhome.

I got sick and tired of niggling faults which I had to get done at dealers as I am hopeless at DIY and most other things like house work or even work.

Sadly I get irritated very easily with things and believe you me a motorhome is a Mecca for irritation. I think my irritation is caused partly by ignorance, partly by stupidity and partly due to laziness. These are just a sample of my virtues. 8) 

I know I should not be on here but there is loads of stuff for the mere mortal who only drives cars, stays in mobile homes\hotels in the travel sections and social intercourse.  ('Bout the only intercourse that works for me now.  ) 

I will however he very interested in the results of your survey. I think I can guess roughly what the scores will be but I could be way out.


----------



## DSL2 (Mar 6, 2008)

Bought my first one at 34


----------



## DSL2 (Mar 6, 2008)

Bought my first one at 34


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

bought 1st motorhome aged 52

now aged 60 and on our third

looking forward to retiring some time (anyone want to buy a business??  ) and take more time to spend travelling around Europe.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

There was a poll carried out some time ago (search Polls age) and the results were

What age group do you as a motorhome owner fall in to ?
under 30

1% [ 1 ] under 30

27% [ 27 ] 30 - 40

32% [ 32 ] 41 - 50

40% [ 40 ] 51 - 60

poll limited to 100 votes

See

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-42980.html&postdays=0&postorder=asc&vote=viewresult


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

I am older than him; he is older than me.

Dave


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

I've had motorhomes of one sort of another since 1971, initially self converted Transits, mainly to transport racing motorcycles to meetings and have a degree of comfort whilst away, as time went on the kids came along and bigger was needed and of course can't get a bike in a motorhome proper (apart for a short while in our C.I. Travelhome, which had a rear door) so added a box trailer. When I gave up racing we kept motorhomes, I've had overcabs, A class and low profile.
I've been retired a few years now and have become very happy with the low profile, semi integrated as the Europeans call them, although I've had big A class Euramobil 810 a few mid size ones to the smallest a Pilote G600.
I think a lot of older owners will tend to move from the bigger vans as they approach 70 to keep below the 3500Kg licence restrictions, not universally so as there are plenty of older members on here with big A class vans.
So my answer to your actual question is yes I think most owners are older, I'm retired, no longer want an A class and have absolutely no desire for a PVC.


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

We had our first camper van in 1968 it was a fordson 15cwt conversion can not remember the make but it had a wind up roof, then you pushed up the 2 side all made of polished wood to make the head room. i was then 24 ( oh happy days ) i think at that time coach built and a class was a think of the future. As the children came along it was back to a tent for a few years, then the bedford motorhome, great to sleep 4 in one van. As the children went there own ways, we went up market with a luxury 2 berth by elldis. Apart from a few years we have had m/h or campers for 45 + years. As we travel around now most of the people we meet are retired, but our daughter has a m/h so i think it is in the family blood.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

dovtrams said:


> I am older than him; he is older than me.
> 
> Dave


I am younger than both of you


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Some more information has come to light.

If you have an overcab bed that you do not use, it will be classed as an extra bedroom and the Road Tax will be increased by £50.

A Double Dinette which converts to a bed will NOT be classed as a Dining Room but will be subject to an extra £25 Road Tax as a part time bedroom.


----------



## paulkenny9 (Jun 25, 2008)

First van, a coachbuilt at 25 and 26.

Now 31 and 32 and its time for a upgrade, thinking about A class Mercedes, pre 1996, either hymer or other German, or converting a Mercedes vario, hoping to do some long range stuff over the next half a dozen years, possibly the silk route. 

Definately scandinavia, eastern Europe and parts of Africa.

In France I think the average age is far lower.

I also have a caravan storage yard for 50 vans and thought I would be dealing with mainly more mature people. I am constantly surprised with how many customers inutheir 20s, 30, and 40s, but have to admit that around half are 50+ with surprisingly few being retired.


----------



## mickandkim (Oct 1, 2011)

We are both under 50, bought an A class in December as a fists van.. mind you. i did take us over a year to find the right van for us.. we worked on the idea that we will get ( hopefully ) a good ten years out of it.. we use it as a base for cycling and walking.. and simply love the freedom it affords us.. done 4k in it since december.. and still haven't managed to get abroad... yet..  

Mick


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

I , like most men , never got past 18 --- that's the worry when you think of world leaders, just boys with more dangerous toys.


----------



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

Me 33 partner 23 when wi first purchased a £30.000 van we are now on our fith van me 43. Partner 33. And van £55.000.


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

i was 53 Sue 51, i wanted to wait a bit then motorhome in retirement ,then realised i am probably not now going to be able to afford to retire so as my kids said live for now dad :roll: I really envy but not begrudge the retired people motorhoming all over the place honest :wink: :lol:


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*first motorhome*

Had my first camper at 22 !! same as my dads a vw Devon Caravanette. Since then we had them all upto a Kontiki 669 (great motorhome) a Autotrail Arapaho ( a bag SH1T) many more in between 
We do any average of 8000 mmilesper year since our motorcycle accident in 2003 been retired since then.
I am now 62 my wife is 55 (she retired too since the accident and has a crutch and a wheelchair)
Picking up our next motorhome on ThuThursday2010 Swift Kontiki 645 with only 5550 miles on it !! why to people buy them and never use them ?? not a problem for me as you can get a bargain usually with loads of extra's fitted (like this one)
So since 1973 I have had more than 30 vans, had a ball with them all as well as visiting most of Europe. Off to Spain in June for two months sunshine. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

I am 65, after many years camping in France we longed for a motorhome but just couldn't afford one. After a number of years working in the Middle East we had the money and then found out that Kay was seriously ill.
We quickly bought a new Autotrail Apache and took off for a couple of months abroad, France, Spain, Portugal to Gibralter and then home again.
Now alone, I sold the van but then bought an old Hymer to continue the fun :roll: 
I do not WANT to retire but my brain is now beginning to tell my body what it should be doing  
Waited all these years for my brain to catch up damn it :lol: 
Norman


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

we only travel off season so our views may well be wrong

Everyone we meet, with one or two exceptions are retired and enjoying the freedom

there is no doubt retired is the way to really get the most out of a motorhome

Aldra


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

We had aircooled T2 campervans from about the age of 43 until we bought a newer Autosleeper at 46 - we bought our Calypso at 51

I'm nearly retired


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

First bought a 1971 VW camper 8 yeas ago which we still have for local weekends away and VW rallys.
Now 48 and was planning on purchasing a motorhome upon retirement but a number of things happenned which totally changed my outlook;

Brother in law got throat cancer at 47 - thankfully now in remission
Father in law got colon cancer at 68 - thankfully now on the road to recovery
I got made redundant providing a reasonable cash lump sum
I considered all the people that make plans for the future and never make it
I wondered whether I'd be able to afford to run the aspiration motorhome I wanted
I also thought why not have the adventures now while my only child was young enough to enjoy them with us.

All these things together made be decide to "live for the moment" and bring my plans forward a couple of decades.

And so far, not regretted it for a minute!


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

GMLS said:


> I'm 48 and was planning on purchasing a motorhome upon retirement but a number of things happenned which totally changed my outlook;
> 
> Brother in law got throat cancer at 47 - thankfully now in remission
> Father in law got colon cancer at 68 - thankfully now on the road to recovery
> ...


 I ended up working all hours god sends to try to get back on track and had a couple of scares where i was poorly, i was told by doctors to slow down (family too) i am trying to slow down but don't like to give up,well done and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Looks to me that the answer to the question is yes :wink:


----------



## daisypicker (Jun 27, 2011)

in our 40s with primary school aged kids - got a 2nd hand coach built hymer after renting vans for a few years and loving it

but most people we meet in motorhomes are older than us - you don't get many families, it's true


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

No, we are 37 with 2 kids, started with coach build, then a class, and now back to coachbuild


----------



## gbnut (Jul 19, 2010)

We are 38 and 36 on our first motorhome bought in 2010


----------



## Crazywater (May 18, 2011)

Have to concur with Daisypicker. We are also in our 40's with primary school kids. Most people we meet are older (retired or nearing retirement).

We were once parked up at a popular spot beside 14 vans and there wasn't one that had kids other than us. So our rather unscientific estimate is that somewhere between 1/10 to 1/15 are owned by younger people with young children.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: Are MH's predominately owned by 'older' (retired?) peopl*



Chockswahay said:


> I'm just wondering, are most owners of motorhomes 'of a certain age' ? and if so are the retired.
> 
> Do younger people drive 'campervans' and older people drive 'coach built' or 'A Class' ?
> 
> ...


Yes, and judging by the amount of answers will you be joining ?


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

DJP said:


> There was a poll carried out some time ago (search Polls age) and the results were
> 
> What age group do you as a motorhome owner fall in to ?
> under 30
> ...


Interesting - 100% are under 60 ,according to your figures. Something wrong there, I think!

Alan


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

alhod said:


> DJP said:
> 
> 
> > There was a poll carried out some time ago (search Polls age) and the results were
> ...


I wish I was under 60 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

1st at 33 and 2nd arrives in July now 38. 2 kids under 6 to make sure they have the best family holidays every few weekends.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Sysinfo said:


> alhod said:
> 
> 
> > DJP said:
> ...


 

I spotted that too. I suppose the over 60s could not answer because they were excluded, so the poll is skewed and a bit useless.

I started serious travelling by buying a cruising yacht to full-time at age 45 (1987) but soon found I could not retire. Still got the boat but it would not go up the mountains! So I bought into the MH market quite high up in the 'A' Class at age 67 in 2009. That MH does all I need at the moment. Might go for a bit more payload if we go long-term, but not yet because of Basia's business/elderly Mother.

I am surprised how often some Members change MHs - are they wheelers and dealers (not derogatory, just they may be clever at spotting bargains) or do they pick the wrong ones?

On this topic of age of MH owners, it occurs to me that many of those people who are working, and therefore have limited time off to warrant 20,000+ investment, may find it more economical to buy the cheaper alternative of a caravan, towed by the family car. Only when they are retired can they justify the extra expenditure on the basis that they can use it for many weeks a year.

This could explain why MH owners tend to be older.

Geoff


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*forties*

In our forties, second MH.

Both work full time.

Considering selling after 8 years.

TM


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Great topic, fun to read all the responses. How about that guy whose is in his 50's and wife 21. I had one of the VW camper vans, back in 68 but did not like it much, too crude and noisy to drive. We bought our first real camper 6 years ago. My wife is just approaching 50 so we are a mixed age couple. Our kids 13 and 11. They are starting to not want to go, tired of visiting museums, but once we get on the rode we all seem to enjoy the closeness. It's not something easily found at home with everyone doing their own thing. 

I'm going to guess that in Italy the average age is much younger. As it is for us, it is a way to do a lot of family trips that we could not afford otherwise. And we see lots of campers wherever we go loaded with kids. I suppose also that since a lot of people live in small apartments, with no yard it's a way for them to get out in nature and out of the city.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

There have been quite a few comments about the ages of MH owners that people have met.

I think I have only spoken to 4 other owners in 4 years, and one of those was a Member who I visited to buy a cassette from.

We usually wild-camp and when I have, 3 times, used sites I have only said 'good day'. Anyway there are not many MHs in this end of Europe.

It is easier to talk to you lot - if i don't like the response I can hit the delete button  :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Geoff


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

Im 39 and my partner is 30

on our 2nd motorhome now - Initially we bought one after having my tent stolen at V festival - seems a bit extreme, but loved the outdoors and this seemed a logical next step

orginally we had a 6 berth CI carioca which we loved, but fancied more space so bought an RV last year - and love it

normally max 3 of us in it - but never really can be bothered with awnings so inside sapce is really important.

David


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Don't know the answer to the question, but we bought our first MH ( a small PVC) when we retired two years ago. It would have been pointless when the kids were small, as we have 5 of them, so we'd have needed a bus, and anyway, we never had any spare cash!

When the kids finally (more or less) left home (they bounce back occasionally!), we didn't really see the point of having a MH sitting on the drive most of the time. We had a bit more money, but still had little free time.

Now we have the time to enjoy motorhoming, and we can go away for as long as we like. We don't bother much in the UK, but go to Europe for trips of 2-3 months at a time, and it's great! After all, you only use the same amount of fuel to get there and back, whether you go for 3 weeks or 3 months, and everything else is cheaper abroad than at home, so we've actually saved money by being away.


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

We bought our first pvc motorhome when we were both 47. we have since bought our present coach built I am 49 and she is 50.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

DJP said:


> There was a poll carried out some time ago (search Polls age) and the results were
> 
> What age group do you as a motorhome owner fall in to ?
> under 30
> ...


What happened to the 60+'s - were they all napping?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

no we were just conserving energy

And leaving it to you young ones :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Had 12 RVs between 40 and 62. Still got the Hobby after 5 years.

Ray.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

My first motorhome trip was a 1-month "if it's Tuesday, it must be Belgium" trip around Europe in 1984 (I was 37) MH was just a very small DIY van conversion with a liftable roof (WYCI). Contents: 3 adults (me, sister and her hubby) and our 5 kids aged 4-15 years. Best holiday ever. Still look longingly at the snaps. Later trips with the "Bumparossa" another homebuild conversion with driveaway tent. Add-ons - girlfriend and Grandad. (All von family?) Caused a few stares. Wonderful holidays. Got my OWN van in 2008 aged 61. Now travelling solo mostly and enjoying every minute. I wish I could have done it earlier in life but kids, education, working towards pension had right of way. Now retired 9 years, only 30 years holiday to go before I break even (work years: holiday years).

My advice - don't hesitate buy sooner trather than later, even if it's only for annual holidays and weekends.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Break even: work years = holiday years
Like it!!


----------



## Markt500 (Mar 23, 2010)

We bought our first van, an Autotrail Cheyenne three years ago when I was 36, and she was 39. Changed to the Hymer 18 months ago - and lovin it! We first discussed doing panel van conversion, and ended up going the whole hog!

When we started looking at vans, we also had the cold shoulder from dealers - one saleman at a large national dealership laughed and said 'you're a bit young to be buying a motorhome aren't you?'. We went somewhere else!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

he was quite rightMark500

You were far to young

Whatever is this world coming too

Aldra 8O 8O :lol:


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We are not technically motorhomers as we have a large trailer which carries our show engine, we live in the front half which is converted to give us a comfortable home while we are away.

Like many others we find the chat and information of MHF to be the best on the net, and regularly come on to see what is happening.

We are in the land of the RV's in California for two weeks, and almost all owners are retired that we see.

Our own ages are 67 and 66.

If we could get something in the way of a M/H that would tow a couple of tonnes or more, like the big US RV's, we'd look at that as an option, but it's almost impossible with European vehicles.

If we didn't show the engine, we'd be in something large  

17.30 here, nicely warm outside, just off to take Tim to SFO airport to catch his flight to Australia, then we have two weeks looking after his cats 8) 

Peter


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

We bought my inlaws VW T2 in 1988 when I was 34 wife 31
Retired in 1996 at 42
Sold VW and bought A class in 2007

Ian


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

I was 48 him 35 when we went to Quiberon with Eurocamp spotted MH's there and both wanted one, came home went to NEC with no money and bought one. Still paying for it but no regrets at all, changed our lives and our daughter now 13 has had a wonderful childhood she will never forget.  

Just love to get out as often as possible and explore!! 

Mandy


----------



## strod (Sep 2, 2007)

I was 37 when I bought my first, a Swift Lifestyle (Sundance). 

It's all my parents fault. They had motor homes for years and obviously brainwashed me into their cult... :wink:


----------



## jrr (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Are MH's predominately owned by 'older' (retired?) peopl*



Chockswahay said:


> I'm just wondering, are most owners of motorhomes 'of a certain age' ? and if so are the retired.
> 
> Do younger people drive 'campervans' and older people drive 'coach built' or 'A Class?


Bought our first MH last year (a PVC) at age 58. Aim to be retired in about 4 years (the Lord and pension funds willing), when we'll hit the road properly.

So we don't quite meet your definition, but we're working on it....


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Bought our MH 2 years ago - just in time for a 40th b'day jaunt around Europe.

Realised, after surviving thunderstorms in France in a tiny 2 man tent, that it was time for a change. Also knew that if we waited till we retired we might never get the chance.

It is not about the cost - rather the quality of life. It was such a faff to go camping for a weekend - now we have the MH set up, ready to go.

Best decision ever.

Oh, and I for one, am happy at the average of the people on this forum...I will be forever grateful for the advice I have received from people who have used MH for over 20 years!!

Plus, the humour is wonderful :lol: :lol:


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

In around 1988 (when I was 28) I started work at an American merchant bank. As part of the remuneration package they gave us a 'car' allowance that was based on the cost of leasing the latest n-series BMW over 3 years.,

I thought 'sod-that. what do I need a new BMW for?', so spent my allowance on an Autosleeper Trident T25 High-top.

I had that 'van for 20 years, and did well over 150k miles in it. My son was born in 1993 and we spent most of our summer holidays in festivals up and down the country.

In 2010 my wife's mother died and left us some money along with a note saying 'buy yourselves a new 'van' hence we now have a fixed-bed low profile coach-built. Not the best of circumstances to get a new 'van, but we fulfilled her wishes.

I loved my Trident, and we had some great times in it but, at age 50, a bit more comfort and luxury is marvelous! I'm still working, and I get 25 days holiday per year and aim to spend every single one in our 'van. Roll on retirement when we can afford the time to go away for longer!

Morph.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Bought ours to replace caravan and merc ml. We were in our mid 50s. Son in law and daughter also have use of it. They started mid 20s. So far they have not damaged anything and always return it with a full tank of diesel. All I am left to do is clean it.
Dave p


----------



## M3CBR600 (Apr 14, 2013)

We're both 40 and have a 9 year old daughter. Always loved camping and gone through the whole lot - tents, caravans, static then a tent again, now a motorhome and it's the best!


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Started caravanning in 1964, had four of them and then in1984 went to M/H, had nine so far, 80 yesterday!.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

well

We bought our first motor home, a Bedford Dormabile in 1972

Travelled overland to Israel ( took 6 months) 

We were 28 with 3 children

When we returned 8 years later we made do with tents and Dandy tents
( they were great) to take our then 6 kids to walk the Lakeland fells for years

finally bought a Hymer in 2005 and have travelled the continent since then

Now retired we have changed the motorhome, gained 10 G,kids and a mad hound and own an Adria with a garage and fixed beds that we can easily get in and out of 
 :lol: 

aldra


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Bought our first MH a Hymer A class in 2002 aged 34 after tents and caravans.
Had 4 Hymers now and retired at 44.
Plenty of younger owners, especially in Europe.

James.


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

We were fortunate enough to be able to purchase our first motorhome 2 years ago when I was 42 and hubby to be was 45. We have 4 children, then aged 3, 5, 8 and 10. It was a very practical and economic way for us to holiday as a family of 6.

We drove to Benidoleig on the Costa Blanca that year where my parents have a villa. We used the motorhome at every possible opportunity.
By May last year we managed to upgrade to an Argos Bustner 747 on a 58 plate. I drive it the majority of the time, taking the children away whilst Rich is at work. We both have our own businesses but I on,y open mine during term time because of the children. We drove to Benidoleig again last year, taking 3 weeks off work. 4 days going there and 7 days coming back, stopping whenever we wanted to, swimming in rivers, pulling over for picnics, playing with the children etc. We have had the best family holidays ever since we bought our motorhome. I took the children away for 4 nights during the Easter holidays, spur of the moment. Motorhome always packed and ready to go.

I realise that they can be very expensive and we were very fortunate to be able to purchase one and this, together with spare time is probably the reason that a lot of Motorhomers are older with the younger ones few and far between

Younger families - if you ever get the oppotunity to purchase one, go for it! We camp for as little as £10 per night with electric for our family of 6 with indoor pool and evening entertainment. You just can't beat that.
They can be much cheaper to run than you think. Ours is a £50k 58 plate van, but to Insure 3 adults with full European Rac cover through comfort insurance for example only costs us £323 per year, our tax is £165 and we get 18-21 mpg. It's cheaper to run than our car!

Lucy


----------



## Lizeb (Jan 6, 2013)

im in late thirties just got our first MH this year been vw dubbers since 04 (still keeping our vw  ) tenting was before that. 
After last years package holiday beeing a bit of a desaster with me missing our doggie to much and the rain of last year faffing with soaking wet awnings, on vw van we bit the bullet an baught a MH  love it whish we'd done it sooner


----------

